# Does anyone have INTERVAL GOLD?



## IAMTHEWALRUS (Mar 23, 2006)

A rep was trying to push this on me yesterday, saying that you can get 10%-50% off of hotel stays. Of course he couldn't provide me a list of those places or the specific discounts unless I bought in.

If there really are such good discounts at a lot of hotels around the country, it may actually be worth the $54.00 yearly fee to me. But I'd like to know my options before purchasing.

Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## travelhound (Mar 23, 2006)

I have had it for a long time, but it is no longer worth if for me.  I will not renew once it is over.  I used to get the value from getaway discounts, but the getaways are getting pricey and I have not used this much.  You can get the same hotel discounts with any entertainment book.  The online restaurant 2-1 used to be worthwhile, but there is no longer much of a selection.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree.

As far as I have been able to determine, and as frequently discussed here, the primary benefit of Gold status is the discounted prices for Getaways. If that's not a consideration, you would probably waste your money by upgrading.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 23, 2006)

Interval gold has the same hotel discounts as the entertainment books. Since we always buy an Entertainment book, I see no need for Interval Gold.


----------



## IAMTHEWALRUS (Mar 23, 2006)

Good advice. Thanks!


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 23, 2006)

Waste of money - I had used it for Getaways and then the cost of Getaways got jacked through the roof so we no longer use them.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Mar 23, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> Waste of money - I had used it for Getaways and then the cost of Getaways got jacked through the roof so we no longer use them.



I investigated looking into Interval Gold too. Seems like a waste of money to me as well. You can get better deals with the Entertainment Book, Priceline and Expedia.

Anyone else remember when Getaways and maintenance fees were less than $100 a year


----------



## pvangordon (Mar 23, 2006)

I was disappointed with the results of my two attempted usages (cruises and concierge), so I won't bother to renew.  What's annoying is when they send you a gold renewal notice but for obvious reasons don't make it clear that your II membership in general is not expiring.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Mar 24, 2006)

pvangordon said:
			
		

> I was disappointed with the results of my two attempted usages (cruises and concierge), so I won't bother to renew.  What's annoying is when they send you a gold renewal notice but for obvious reasons don't make it clear that your II membership in general is not expiring.



I know what you mean. You really have to keep track on your own when your regular II membership expires because they are constantly sending out renewal notices MONTHS in advance to get you to renew and then try to trick you into signing up for Interval Gold by sending separate notices for that.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thee is one thing that makes it worthwhile for me, Hertz Gold status comes free with II Gold. Since I like to have Hertz gold,  and would be paying for that anyway, II Gold is worth it to me.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## IAMTHEWALRUS (Mar 24, 2006)

MOXJO7282 said:
			
		

> Thee is one thing that makes it worthwhile for me, Hertz Gold status comes free with II Gold. Since I like to have Hertz gold,  and would be paying for that anyway, II Gold is worth it to me.
> 
> Regards.
> Joe




What are the perks of having Hertz Gold status?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hertz Gold allows you to avoid check-in lines, car is waiting for you, and usually a free upgrade is provided.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## MccM (Mar 31, 2006)

MOXJO7282 said:
			
		

> Hertz Gold allows you to avoid check-in lines, car is waiting for you, and usually a free upgrade is provided.
> 
> Regards.
> Joe



Besides the upgrade, are there any discounts on the weekly rate? How do you get your Hertz Gold status anyways? Do you have to phone II to get that Hertz #1 Club number or phone Hertz and tell them you're a II gold member?


----------



## Clemson Fan (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm with Joe.  I like it for the Hertz Gold which I think would otherwise cost $50/year.  I also like the 1-800 concierge service.  I have the number pre-set in my cell phone speed dial and I dial them up whenever I don't have easy internet access and need a phone number or almost any piece of information.  I've found that service very helpful and they are quick to respond.  I can't remember a time when I had to wait on hold for more than 30 seconds.


----------



## KenK (Mar 31, 2006)

Interval and entertainment pubs are owned by the same company. They also own www.HSN.com, and www.Match.com.  (And one of the ticket selling companies, www.hotels.com and some other companies. (It seems they got a lot form Cendant???!!)

I remember another another gold benie, but it didn't work with Apple OS was the ability to print out the entertainment 1/2 price coupons to where your II exchange was. I don't think that is there anymore.

I also think you can get Hertz Gold free...need to find out if that is still true.


----------



## Deer Path (Mar 31, 2006)

pvangordon said:
			
		

> I was disappointed with the results of my two attempted usages (cruises and concierge), so I won't bother to renew.  What's annoying is when they send you a gold renewal notice but for obvious reasons don't make it clear that your II membership in general is not expiring.



As a new member of II a year ago. We were given 1 year of Gold and 2 Years of the Regular membership. I rather assumed that we really only needed one of them so I renewed the Gold when it was going to expire. 

 SO ARE YOU SAYING THAT ONE HAS TO HAVE THE REGULAR MEMBERSHIP AND THE GOLD IS IN ADDITION FOR MORE PERKS????

It sure sounds like it from what you are saying. If that is the case I really feel they were not very clear. I would not have renewed the Gold!!

Judy


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 31, 2006)

Deer Path said:
			
		

> SO ARE YOU SAYING THAT ONE HAS TO HAVE THE REGULAR MEMBERSHIP AND THE GOLD IS IN ADDITION FOR MORE PERKS????



Yes, Interval Gold is an upgraded membership. BUT Gold does not extend your regular membership.


----------



## Deer Path (Mar 31, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> Yes, Interval Gold is an upgraded membership. BUT Gold does not extend your regular membership.



That really seems ridiculous!!! One should only have to have one membership!!
But I guess if they can get away with it not much we can do.  I will probably not renew the Gold again unless I find it really worth while in the near future.

Judy


----------



## Radman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Hertz #1 Gold*

You might want to go to MouseSavers.com and check out the link to Hertz #1Club and the Hertz #1 Gold Memberships.  http://www.mousesavers.com/hertz.html

Some ways there to get Gold free, if you qualify.


----------

